# ..:: My new maltese puppy (3 months old) ::..



## Mersad (Jan 31, 2009)

His name is Benny and he is a big bundle of energy even though he would like to fool you all with this look on his face.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, what a sweet little pup!! I envy you....you're going to have so much fun with him


----------



## Mersad (Jan 31, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Oh my goodness, what a sweet little pup!! I envy you....you're going to have so much fun with him


Thanks, he is very cute but also very demanding!


----------



## Mersad (Feb 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## sleepingdragon (Feb 5, 2009)

Very adorable. A little bundle of energy.


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 5, 2009)

Aww, so cute! You know why puppies are so cute don't you? It keeps them alive when you discover them with yet another pair of your shoes (or furniture or remote, or clothes, or....)


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2009)

Cute little guy


----------



## Mersad (Feb 6, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Aww, so cute! You know why puppies are so cute don't you? It keeps them alive when you discover them with yet another pair of your shoes (or furniture or remote, or clothes, or....)


That's a good one!  

Thank you all for your comments. If you want to see him in action check him out on YouTube:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_3JYXu6yMk]YouTube - Maltese Beni's first days in our home (Maltese Puppy)[/ame]


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^ Some cute moments on the video, like when he decides to rearrange the furniture, his sad look when the brushes were out, and when he had his coat on.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mersad (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks! There some other videos of him on my YouTube Channel if anyone is interested.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08opGd5AoP4]YouTube - Beni - 3.5 month old Maltese[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFMOS1kHb4E]YouTube - Beni - our new maltese dog!!![/ame]


----------

